# and by whom they may be instructed / ought rather to



## zorspas

Merhaba.



> İkincilere gelince, onlar doğruyu yanlıştan ayırt etme konusunda kendilerini yetiştirenlerden daha az becerikli oldukları yargısına varacak kadar akıllı ya da alçakgönüllü olduklarından daha iyisini kendileri aramaktansa başkalarının görüşlerini izlemekle yetinirler.




> ...; in the second place, of those who, possessed of sufficient sense or modesty to determine that there are others who excel them in the power of discriminating between truth and error, and by whom they may be instructed, ought rather to content themselves with the opinions of such than trust for more correct to their own reason.


Bu alıntılar Descartes' ın Yöntem Üzerine Konuşmalar (A Discourse on Method) kitabından. Fakat Türkçe ve İngilizce tercümeler birbirini tam olarak tutmuyor. Burada iki noktaya itiraz etmek istiyorum:

1- Türkçe'de "yetinirler" denmiş ama İngilizce'de "ought rather to", yani "yetinmelidirler" ya da "yetinmeyi yeğlemeliler".

2- Yine Türkçe' de "kendilerini yetiştirenlerden daha az becerikli" olmaktan bahsedilmiş ama İngilizce' de "and by whom they may be instructed" denmiş, "doğruyu yanlıştan ayırt etmede daha iyilerin  var olduğunu ve bunlar tarafından öğretilebileceklerini" kastediyor, kişiyi eğitenin daha iyi olduğunu değil.

Soru basit, yanılıyor muyum? 

Teşekkürler.​


----------



## dawar

Ingilizcem çok çok iyi olmadığı için bu konuda yorum yapmayacağım. Ama şunu unutmamak lazımki ingilizceden çevrilmedi türkçeye. Fransızcadan çevrildi. Dolayısıyla hangisinin yanlış tercüme olduğunu sadece orijinal versiyonundan anlaşılır. Kütüphanemde var "discours de la méthode" eve dönünce bakacağım. Kolay gelsin


----------



## dawar

> Fransızcası:
> 
> Puis de ceux qui, ayant assez de raison ou de modestie pour juger qu'ils sont moins capables de distinguer le vrai d'avec le faux que quelques autres par lesquels ils peuvent être instruits, doivent bien plutôt se contenter de suivre l'opinion de ces autres, qu'en chercher eux-même de meilleures.



1) doivent  se contenter = ought rather to = yetinmelidirler
2) Bu soruya gelince 3 dil arasıda ben bir fark göremedim. Belki başkası yardımcı olabilir.

Saygılar


----------



## nefika

zorspas said:


> Merhaba.
> 
> Bu alıntılar Descartes' ın Yöntem Üzerine Konuşmalar (A Discourse on Method) kitabından. Fakat Türkçe ve İngilizce tercümeler birbirini tam olarak tutmuyor. Burada iki noktaya itiraz etmek istiyorum:
> 
> 1- Türkçe'de "yetinirler" denmiş ama İngilizce'de "ought rather to", yani "yetinmelidirler" ya da "yetinmeyi yeğlemeliler".
> 
> 2- Yine Türkçe' de "kendilerini yetiştirenlerden daha az becerikli" olmaktan bahsedilmiş ama İngilizce' de "and by whom they may be instructed" denmiş, "doğruyu yanlıştan ayırt etmede daha iyilerin  var olduğunu ve bunlar tarafından öğretilebileceklerini" kastediyor, kişiyi eğitenin daha iyi olduğunu değil.
> 
> Soru basit, yanılıyor muyum?
> 
> Teşekkürler.​



"ought rather to" yetinmelidirler ya da yetinmeli yeğlemelidirler şeklinde çevrilmemeli bu cümlede. Ought to'nun başka anlamları daha var:

1)it is used to indicate something that is probable : five minutes ought to be enough time.
2) it is used to indicate duty or correctness, typically when criticizing someone's actions : they ought to respect the law | it ought not to be allowed

Bu cümlede de bir eleştiri söz konusu. Bana kalırsa "yetinirler" doğru bir çeviri.


----------



## nefika

Puis de ceux qui, ayant assez de raison ou de modestie pour juger qu'ils sont moins capables de distinguer le vrai d'avec le faux que quelques autres par lesquels ils peuvent être instruits, doivent bien plutôt se contenter de suivre l'opinion de ces autres, qu'en chercher eux-même de meilleures.

...; in the second place, of those who, possessed of sufficient sense or modesty to determine that there are others who excel them in the power of discriminating between truth and error, and by whom they may be instructed, ought rather to content themselves with the opinions of such than trust for more correct to their own reason.

İkincilere gelince, onlar doğruyu yanlıştan ayırt etme konusunda kendilerini yetiştirenlerden daha az becerikli oldukları yargısına varacak kadar akıllı ya da alçakgönüllü olduklarından daha iyisini kendileri aramaktansa başkalarının görüşlerini izlemekle yetinirler.

Orjinalinden çevirisine doğru bir karşılaştırma yaptığımızda Türkçe çevirinin yanlış olduğunu göreceğiz:
ils sont moins capables de distinguer le vrai d'avec le faux que quelques autres par lesquels ils peuvent être instruits

Benim anladığım,

 ikinci gruptakiler, ya aklıbaşındalıktan ya da alçak gönüllülükten olsa gerek, doğruyu yanlıştan ayırt etmeyi kendilerinden daha iyi bilen ve belki kendilerine bir şeyler öğretebilecek daha üstün başkalarının var olduğuna kanaat getirip daha iyisini kendileri aramaktansa başkalarının görüşlerini izlemekle yetinirler.

Fransızca orjinaline bağlı kalmaya çalıştım. İkinci gruptakileri alaycı bir dille eleştiren Descartes izlenimi yarattı cümle bende. Belki de yanılıyorumdur. Denemeye devam..Any other volunteer?


----------



## zorspas

nefika said:


> "ought rather to" yetinmelidirler ya da yetinmeli yeğlemelidirler şeklinde çevrilmemeli bu cümlede. Ought to'nun başka anlamları daha var:
> 
> 1)it is used to indicate something that is probable : five minutes ought to be enough time.
> 2) it is used to indicate duty or correctness, typically when criticizing someone's actions : they ought to respect the law | it ought not to be allowed
> 
> Bu cümlede de bir eleştiri söz konusu. Bana kalırsa "yetinirler" doğru bir çeviri.



Bunlar başka anlamlar değil ki  zaten ought to' nun anlamları bunlar. Üstteki iki anlamda Türkçe' deki -meli, -malı' ya karşılık geliyor. Benim bildiğim başka bir anlamı da yok zaten. "yetinirler" demek bence tamamen farklı birşey. Ayrıca Descartes' ın alaycı bir dil tutturacağını sanmıyorum .

Teşekkürler


----------



## zorspas

dawar said:


> 2) Bu soruya gelince 3 dil arasıda ben bir fark göremedim. Belki başkası yardımcı olabilir.
> 
> Saygılar



Fransızca' sını bilmiyorum ama diğer ikisi arasında çok bariz bir fark var bana kalırsa.

Teşekkürler


----------



## nefika

Aslında context (bağlam)dan kopuk bir şekilde tek bir cümlenin çevirisiyle uğraşıyoruz. Bana Decartes bu ikinci gruptakileri eleştiriyormuş gibi geldi. A Discourse on Method kitabında bu cümlenin geçtiği makaleyi ya da bölümü okusak daha sağlıklı tartışmalar yürütebiliriz bence  yine de "yetinirler" çevirisinde ısrar ediyorum  bire bir çeviridense anlamı ön planda tutan çeviriden yanayım. iyi çalışmalar


----------



## zorspas

nefika said:


> Aslında context (bağlam)dan kopuk bir şekilde tek bir cümlenin çevirisiyle uğraşıyoruz. Bana Decartes bu ikinci gruptakileri eleştiriyormuş gibi geldi. A Discourse on Method kitabında bu cümlenin geçtiği makaleyi ya da bölümü okusak daha sağlıklı tartışmalar yürütebiliriz bence  yine de "yetinirler" çevirisinde ısrar ediyorum  bire bir çeviridense anlamı ön planda tutan çeviriden yanayım. iyi çalışmalar



İşte bende onu okumaya çalışıyorum. Türkçe çevirilere nedense pek kanım ısınmadığından İngilizce okuyup Türkçesine de bir göz atıyorum. Anladığım kadarıyla İngilizcesi birebir çeviri formatında ama Türkçesi çevirmenlerin (  Afşar Timuçin - Yüksel Timuçin) anlayıpda yazdıkları şeklinde gibi geldi bana. 

Ama "yetinirler" demek genel bir olguya işaret etmek iken, "yetinmelidirler" demek bir yol gösterme şeklinde tezahür ediyor (hep kullanmak istemişimdir bu deyimi ). Yani sonuçta Dekart böyle yapsınlar mı diyor yoksa böyle yaparlar mı diyor onu anlamaya çalışıyorum .

Ama ne yalan söyleyeyim İngilizce çeviriyi daha doğru olarak kabul ediyorum.

Birebir tabiki çevirmek her zaman mümkün olmayabilir doğrudur ama anlam kaymasına sebebiyet vermeden çevirmek önemli diye düşünüyorum.

İngilizcesi şurada bulunabilir : http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/59   (sözkonusu kısım sayfa sekizde)

Türkçesi için : http://groups.google.com.tr/group/ozgurfelsefe?hl=tr  (sözkonusu kısım sayfa onikide)


----------



## nefika

Hey, verdiğin linkler için teşekkür ederim. Vakit bulur bulmaz okuyup bu tartışmaya kaldığımız yerden devam etmek emelindeyim 

Okumaya devam..


----------



## zorspas

nefika said:


> Hey, verdiğin linkler için teşekkür ederim. Vakit bulur bulmaz okuyup bu tartışmaya kaldığımız yerden devam etmek emelindeyim
> 
> Okumaya devam..



Rica ederim . İyi okumalar...


----------



## acemi

Merhaba, 
I don't understand most of this thread, but i can say that the English translation is not very good even considering the age of the original text.  



> ...; in the second place, of those who, possessed of sufficient sense or modesty to determine that there are others who excel them in the power of discriminating between truth and error, and by whom they may be instructed, ought rather to content themselves with the opinions of such than trust for more correct to their own reason.



İt is not a sentence that makes sense, mainly due to the last phrase. 
So, look at the French-Turkish translation comment for correct Turkish. 

Nefika described 'ought to' : similar to 'should.'  Some say that 'ought' is stronger, expressing a duty rather than just an obligation. 

Adding 'rather' means that the suggested action (duty) would replace a previously mentioned action.  
= 'should instead' 

İf you are wanting to learn by comparing the Turkish and English versions of the text, then you ought rather to obtain a better English translation.  (not continue with that version) 

On the other hand, my comment here might be completely irrelevant! 

Good luck.


----------

